# gas stove in basement apartment



## carpjim1 (Jul 4, 2014)

I am creating a kitchen and a downstairs apartment. I would like to install a gas stove, furnace, and water heater in the same room. What kind of ventilation and or drain will this require?
I'm in Colorado.


----------



## carnuck (Jul 9, 2014)

You should be able to access the building code online for your area, but the question is do you have egress (exit) on this level? If not, anyone down there could drown in a flood from a burst watermain or sudden "wave". Happened to a friend of ours. They were on the side of a hill and the heavy snow did a fast melt in the rian and flowed over the concrete basement wall and drowned her because the door couldn't be opened against the "flood".

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/5887271.html


----------



## nealtw (Jul 9, 2014)

Welcome to the site.
Newer furnaces and instant hot water can vent to an outside wall. The stove will need a vented hood, drain will be up to local code.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 10, 2014)

While I'm generally all for DIYing it.  Not so sure here.
I think the main danger here is not from flooding but from carbon monoxide poisoning or gas poisoning. I don't know if all 3 appliances will be gas but that's one area I rather get the licensed pros involved.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 10, 2014)

You need to know the total BTU input for those appliances which info is on the nameplates, then search on  "combustion air".


----------



## nealtw (Jul 10, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> You need to know the total BTU input for those appliances which info is on the nameplates, then search on  "combustion air".



BTU don't matter you need fire  air anyway.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 10, 2014)

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q="combustion+air+formula"&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
the second hit down 

Mechanical and Fuel-Gas Calculations - Ncmia.com

gives you a pdf download with formulas.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 10, 2014)

Been here, done this  ...  Exterior venting is mandatory for your appliances.  Make sure it is clear from any upstairs windows so your off-gasses do not come back inside.  That means your ducting will be specified by code.

An exterior mounted tankless water heater might be your best bet.  Eliminates the need for exterior venting from the inside -- but you still have to follow code to avoid re-entry of exhaust gasses upstairs.  Also, snow accumulation is a concern because you cannot let the unit get buried! ...  So, you might end up using an interior mounted tankless with exterior venting and a way to conceal it for aesthetic reasons.

The furnace and its location does present problems.  Obviously exterior venting is needed but it also needs a closet to isolate it.  The closet door vents are determined by how much combustion air your unit requires.  There is a standard formula for this.  If your house is extremely weather tight, where will that air come from?  Also need to consider the HVAC ducting, the size/design, and where it will go in your downstairs ceiling ...

And while we are dancing around permitting, have you factored the need for additional electricity?  Your pre-wiring will be crucial to supply the demands ... and let them pay for the added usage.  And, I wonder if you are wanting to add a separate meter for power?  If so, you will need a sub-panel, permits, inspections, etc.

Hope these thoughts help ...


----------

